# Removal of HP image zone program



## DocWizard (Apr 1, 2009)

In my add/remove program on my windows XP HP Image Zone has 2 different entries, image zone for media center pc's, and HP Image zone 5.3. I read a post when I googles HP Image Zone problems and they said Picassa by google was a better choice for doing what I do with Image zone, and to remove program. Do I remove both? Or do I just do one of them, or leave this the hell alone??? My problem is my computer is getting really slow and I've run AVG, Spybot search and destroy, AdawareSE, and Spyware Blaster and my computer sounds like a vaccuum cleaner, running when there's nothing going on. My friend ( a micro-computer Specialist )said it could be my HP Image zone(Why I began this journey). I have Picassa, Photo impact pro,Photo explorer, and Cannon Zoom Browser, so I thought what the hell. Ideas? Doc


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Do you have a HP scanner ???
Picasa or Irfanview replacement will depend if you want a browser/organizer or not ???
Personally .. I do not like organizers.

I doubt that HPIZ is causing running problems ... and you have a choice ..
Remove it .. or don't use it


----------



## DocWizard (Apr 1, 2009)

Scanner. The HP Image zone Photo program has given me problems for quite awhile and I'd like to remove it anyway. I tried to buy a HP printer/copier/scanner and it wouldn't work, it's funny you ask. The support guys at Best Buy spent 8 hrs with me waiting before they gave up and replaced it with the Cannon. Doc


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You don't need to have HP Image Zone to run a HP scanner ... But that's behind us now.

I'd like for you to Email HP support and ask them for their HPIZ removal tool and instructions.
[email protected]

If that doesn't work .. check back .. 
We can do it manually ... but the removal tool might be best.

I'd also remove .. Picassa, Photo impact pro,Photo explorer, and Cannon Zoom Browser .. 
but that would be my personal choice .. it's your decision


----------



## DocWizard (Apr 1, 2009)

What would I use for a photo program then? I will go and get a removal tool for HPIZ but why get rid of the others? I use them a lot to manipulate and send photos. I googled HPIZ problems and one of the guys on this forum said Picassa was ok. Why do you not like organizers? Do they slow up your puter? Doc


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I have Picasa 3 .. But only for uploading to Picasa Web Albums ..
I have too many photos to wait all day for Picasa to find them.
I know where I put my pics .. and what I want to look at .. I don't need a program to do that for me.

I only use Irfanview for my Basic Viewer and Editor .. 
Then use Photoshop when I need more editing power.

There's been many problems reported here at TSG about organizers loosing the photos .. Kodak and HPIZ seem to be the most problematic.
But Picasa has NOT been one of them.

I just don't want to get addicted to one program for an organizer .. And I don't know what would happen if a person was using more than one organizer program.


----------



## DocWizard (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll first try to get a removal tool from HP for Image zone and see where that leads. Now Ive got more fun, I signed up for Uniblues free download for a driver scanner because it sounded good. It took 7 minutes to download( dialup) and has been well over an hour to install??? Hmmmm, that seems odd to me but I look up to computer illiterates. Doc


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Not sure about Uniblue .. but many programs like that are just a con to get your money.

Let's get HPIZ out of your computer .. then we can maybe do some things to speed your Computer back up again.


----------



## DocWizard (Apr 1, 2009)

I got the uniblue thingy on this site while looking up HPIZ. I'll go get the removal tool now. Thanks, Doc


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Before you go messing around in your computer ...
Do you have your HP recovery DVDs ???
Do you have you address book, favorites, personal data ... etc .. backed up ??


----------



## DocWizard (Apr 1, 2009)

I already took off the HPIZ when you told me though. There were 2 HPIZ entries on add/remove programs though. I took off the one that was approx 12 MB, the other has like 531MB. It didn't speed up my computer though. I was afraid I might have conficker worm but probably not. I ran spyware blaster, AdawareSE,and Spybot. Somehow I had 850 things I was unprotected from on Spyware blaster. I looked last week and all was fine. Hmmmmm? I checked and got rid of them but my machine is still slow. I should have most of my memory and hard drive space open since I don't have a lot on my machine. It runs very slow. I also have AVG 8.0 and run it. I've downloaded 8.5 version twice and never was able to get it to work right, I may have taken it off as I keep getting notices that I may be unliscensed( it is AVG FREE!) What liscense? Could these unresolved issues be slowing down my ability to navigate online? Doc PS Thanks for your help so far, but please warn me about things like backing up stuff before I go to do it, ok?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I doubt that HPIZ would be slowing you down.
Removing it should not hurt anything .. But you may have leftovers lying around.
That's why I wanted you to see if you could get the HPIZ removal tool

You should be able to get the latest free version of AVG here ...
http://free.avg.com/download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition
no license required.

I'd try removing AVG and reinstalling it.

Spyware scanners will always find Trash if you do not clean your computer first .. especially the cookies.
Most of these are not harmful ... Just junk you don't need.

I use CCleaner ... http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/
But we may need to chat a bit before you use it to clean your cookies.
If you do NOT have any cookies stored with passwords .. you can clean your cookies 
If you have password stored .. make sure you have them written down somewhere.

Do NOT use CCleaner .. or any other program ... to clean your registry


----------



## DocWizard (Apr 1, 2009)

There was so much stuff on there I was confused. I just went to add and remove and took it off. Now I'm confused about ccleaner, I'm downloading it but you don't want me to run it yet? OK, I can't remember if i have a password to get into my machine, I just turn it on and use it. What should I do with this download? Doc


----------



## DocWizard (Apr 1, 2009)

I tried to do that a couple weeks ago, didn't help. Is that attachment for the removal tool? Do you want me to do something with it? I didn't open it yet. Doc


----------



## DocWizard (Apr 1, 2009)

Did it do it by itself? There's no icon or anything to start it that I can see. Did I download it right? And no, I wasn't gonna push a button yet, just looking. hahaha, Doc


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It's not a password like used to login to your computer ...
but a website password .. like logging here at TSG .. that will be removed if you clean your cookies.

There is a way to tell CCleaner which cookies (with passwords) you want to keep ..
But you'll probably have to clean all your cookies and put them back in one at a time...
Telling CCleaner which one to keep.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You need a shortcut to ... "C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner.exe"

You can make your own .. or use the attached when placed on your desktop,


----------



## DocWizard (Apr 1, 2009)

It will ask me to keep passwords?Doc


----------



## DocWizard (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks again. I got a note from TG's reminding me to thank you, I should've known that on my own. Thanks, I'm certainly glad you're here! Is there a menu for ccleaner that gives me an option to save password cookies? Doc


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

> It will ask me to keep passwords?


NO ... You have to go into the Cookies option and tell it which ones to keep.
This can be a mess the first time .. you probably can't tell which ones you want to keep from the hundreds of cookies that might be listed.

The best option is to remove them all .. then put the good ones back in .. 
one at a time .. telling CCleaner to keep it.

I just cleaned mine .. I have no junk cookies to show


----------



## DocWizard (Apr 1, 2009)

But not run it yet. Thanks! Doc


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I have run CCleaner once on a really slow laptop ... and it took a while to remove about a gig of trash.
I did a few other things .. like a defragg .. and the owner thought I gave her a new computer.

But I don't think this is your problem ... or a solution to it.
If you clean your cookies ... the worst that will happen .. you'll need your passwords to login with.
If you don't remember your Passwords .. or have them written down somewhere ... You'll have a problem.

At least one advantage of getting older ... I don't have to watch as many repeats on TV anymore.


----------



## DocWizard (Apr 1, 2009)

I can't get the file to work. I double clicked on it and it opened and there was a icon? saying cleaner, I clicked and it said run? I clicked on it and nothing? Did i download wrong? Was I supposed to do a restart to set it up? I am frustrated I went into c drive, programs, searched C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner.exe got program couldn't be found.Doc


----------



## DocWizard (Apr 1, 2009)

That's how I know I have a lot of space left. Doc


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

> C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner.exe got program couldn't be found


*Weird*  ... Does CCleaner show in Add/Remove ???

You could try installing it again ... http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/
and check desktop shortcut only


----------



## DocWizard (Apr 1, 2009)

And a lot of stuff that didn't come up before did, I now have an icon too! I ran analyze, it came up with 1.5 MB of crap, but some is files from Spybot, etc, do i need those records? And should I run the cleaner? A lot of Logs from spyware prog's are in there? Doc


----------



## DocWizard (Apr 1, 2009)

115 MB of crap!!! Doc


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I can't think of anything it can hurt.
If you tell it to clean cookies .. you will have to put back in the ones you want to keep.

I think Cookies is where all the data mining spyware is hiding.
These are NOT harmful .. But scare people who see them in their spyware scans.
This is great for those who are selling spyware software

I always clean first ... Then scan for spyware .. it's been a long time since I've found any.

115MB  .. that may take a while.
I run CCleaner several times a day .. it only takes a second once you're basically clean


----------



## DocWizard (Apr 1, 2009)

I ran it and it removed 115MB of stuff. I'll have to re-login to a lot of places but that's ok if I got rid of that much crap. I shouldn't run any of the other options though, eh? OK, I guess we'll see if this lightening of the load helps. Again, thanks for your time as well as patience! Now to see if things load faster, my outlook express and yahoo were taking forever, not to mention internet explorer! Well cross yer fingers and we'll see! Doc


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

When you rebuild your "Saved" Cookies ..
We'll have to chat about how to make a backup of your Cookie list so you won't have to do this again.

Are you running FF .. IE .. or ???

Let me know when I can uncross my fingers .. OK ??


----------



## DocWizard (Apr 1, 2009)

Is Firefox better for some reason?? And keep em crossed, things aren't as fast as I hoped yet. Doc


----------



## DocWizard (Apr 1, 2009)

sounds like a vaccuum cleaner when I go there and so does outlook express, I hope my hard drive isn't going to hell. How do you back up things on a external hard drive, I have one but I just used it for photo folders by dragging them? You can do that right? I mean use it for a back-up? Doc


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

> You can do that right?


*YES * .. Operating system and ALL
How much free space is in your external ??
How much Used Space is in your C Drive ??
What is your operating system ??
How much Ram do you have ??


----------



## DocWizard (Apr 1, 2009)

504MB of ram,xp media edition, version 2002, intel R. I have 198 GB of free space out of 225 GB in drive C, and 1008 MB of free space in Drive D. That's more right there than I knew that I knew!!! This puter should be flying! Right? I have 146GB of free space in my external hard drive. Doc


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You really could use more RAM .. And it looks like your computer is about 3 years old.

Do you feel capable of getting into your computer and making some Hardware changes ???

It's probably about time for a new Hard Drive .. (or maybe two)
Your HP will hold two Hard Drives and you can choose who to boot from if you have more that one System in it.

I like these SATA HDDs ..they seem to run cooler that others Ive tried
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136074

If you want to get two HDDs and install both of them in your HP ..
Youll need to get this cable  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812123163

Heres some ram ..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134193

I use this software to backup my system to an external HD.
Acronis True Image  The trial DL is fully functional for 15 days.
http://www.acronis.com/homecomputing/products/trueimage/

NewEgg has a Better Price
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832200008

Got any more money I can spend ???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I forgot to ask one Very important question ..
I assume we're talking about your HP Pavillion a1214n Media Center PC...
*Do you have your HP Recovery DVDs ???*


----------



## DocWizard (Apr 1, 2009)

I can't access my WD Passport ext HD because I forgot my password. We had a fire that burnt our house, I managed to save this computer, can't remember whether I savesd a thing with passwords. Hmmmmm! My best friend is a micro-computer specialist, he lives far away but may soon visit. I can have him install the HD's for me if necessary, but I'll have to save some dough cause the fire wiped me out for a bit. I hope I didn't just screw up my ext HD , and yes it's 3 years old and the model no you mentioned. Do their HD's wear out this soon as a common problem? Oh well, we tried. You taught me a lot! Thanks, and you can spend all the money i got, feel free! LOL , Doc


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

HDs should not wear out in 3 years with our home users amount of usage ...
But at about the 3 year mark .. I like to change them.

The biggest problem seems to be the Junk that computers collect .. and the little bugs that creep in.

It just sounds like you're at the point where it would be a good idea to install a new HD ..
And do a fresh install from your recovery DVDs.

Nothing tunes up a computer better than a fresh install.
This will take a little work installing all the M$ updates, installing your favorite programs and removing all the Junk that HP installs ...
Then that's the time to make a full backup to your external so you don't have to do all this work over again.

After you do this .. You can install your old HD .. and extract any personal data from it.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Back to the task at hand .. Speeding up your computer ...
Have you trimmed up your startup programs in msconfig ??? 
Or is everything trying to run when you boot your computer ???


----------



## DocWizard (Apr 1, 2009)

How do I do that? And an earlier ? Is Firefox better that outlook for some reason?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Many of us like FireFox better .. And it's supposed to be more secure .. But that may be propaganda.

You can have IE and FireFox installed - and use either .. While you learn FF.

Here's some info on using msconfig ... http://netsquirrel.com/msconfig/msconfig_xp.html

It would help if you could show me some screen shots ...
Do you know how to take a screen shot of what your monitor is showing ??
Like this ....


----------

